# Virtual NFS Export - Wish



## rami_bachar (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

Maybe it exists already but I really think its necessary (lookes possible to develop with ZFS )  

Distributed NFS 

Explanation:

multiple directories shared under a single share point (not links)

example for /etc/exports

```
/export_directory include_file /etc/export.vdir *(ro,.......)
```
content for /etc/export.vdir 

```
/dirA
/dirB
/dirC
```
maybe their is and I missed it


----------

